# any of you have a 6.0 ford deisel?



## mark2496 (Dec 28, 2016)

I've been overloading my f150 for the last 16 years, I need a 3/4 ton. Looked at a 06 6.0 today that was priced right. The dealer said the 6.0 were notorious for head bolts coming loose but they were fixed by using different bolts??? 

Any how, its got 220,000 miles on it so I guess this one was fixed or didn't have that issue. 

The truck looks pretty clean, just wondering if at 220000 miles it would last. 

Seems like all the gas trucks in my price range have a ton of miles on them too. 

Ya think I'd get another 100k miles out of it?

Thanks


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 28, 2016)

If it's in the 4-7k price range might be worth the gamble.

The proper fix is to use studs vs bolts. Also the EGR cooler is a high failure point too.

The miles are a crap shoot too. In any case it's getting on it's it life, even if babyied and all the maint done, it's still up there in miles.


----------



## blades (Dec 29, 2016)

problem with 6.0 is the egr - used to be you could add a delete kit ,but new EPA rules that's out the window unless you can lic. it as a farm vehicle . Those things are filling up dealer lots fast now- repairing an EGR problem involves pulling the intake manifold big dollars unless diy then you go for awhile and can anticipate redoing it again.


----------



## Woos31 (Dec 29, 2016)

They run really well if you have the $ to put into fixing the above mentioned items. Thing is when the blocks were cast and machined to specs, they weren't thoroughly cleaned out so the grit left goes through the oil and coolant systems which are a big deal on those motors especially. The grit also plugs up the egr cooler block which is a heat exchanger............causing super heated oil and coolant because it's then half clogged literally from the bottom up (it's about a 3x3x3 layered block coolant,oil,coolant,oil passages stacked), which in turn leaves that heated oil to go back in the pan and everywhere else important like the turbo and injectors. So then it starts to hit proverbial fan


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 31, 2016)

mark2496 said:


> I've been overloading my f150 for the last 16 years, I need a 3/4 ton. Looked at a 06 6.0 today that was priced right. The dealer said the 6.0 were notorious for head bolts coming loose but they were fixed by using different bolts???
> 
> Any how, its got 220,000 miles on it so I guess this one was fixed or didn't have that issue.
> 
> ...


the best thing i have heard about doing to a 6.0 is to bullet proof it. here is 1 link i found.
http://www.bulletproofdiesel.com/Articles.asp?ID=155


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 31, 2016)

I wish Ford had a big I-6 turbo diesel engine for their work fleet as well as a small high efficiency I-4 diesel for cars.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jan 2, 2017)

Oil cooler is a problem. You HAVE to put in a coolant filter so the oil cooler does not get clogged. After that it's the EGR. Replace or delete. Bulletproofing these engines or installing head studs is generally not needed unless you are going to run a programmer. The increased heat and pressures that the engine is subjected to if a programmer is run on the higher HP tunes will blow a head gasket.

Other than that, 200k miles s high but I would suspect as long as there are no injector issues presently and you keep the air and fuel clean it will last another 100k.

I have worked on many 7.3 and 6.0 power strokes so I know them pretty well butt when it was time for me to buy my own truck, I went with a V10 and feel that was the right choice for me.


----------



## mark2496 (Jan 4, 2017)

earlthegoat2 said:


> Oil cooler is a problem. You HAVE to put in a coolant filter so the oil cooler does not get clogged. After that it's the EGR. Replace or delete. Bulletproofing these engines or installing head studs is generally not needed unless you are going to run a programmer. The increased heat and pressures that the engine is subjected to if a programmer is run on the higher HP tunes will blow a head gasket.
> 
> Other than that, 200k miles s high but I would suspect as long as there are no injector issues presently and you keep the air and fuel clean it will last another 100k.
> 
> I have worked on many 7.3 and 6.0 power strokes so I know them pretty well butt when it was time for me to buy my own truck, I went with a V10 and feel that was the right choice for me.



Gas may be a better option for me.

How's the V10?


----------



## Frogfarmer (Jan 4, 2017)

Stay away from the 6.0 diesel. The V10 is a good engine but thirsty.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jan 4, 2017)

There is a reason the ford 6.0 diesel had one of the shortest production runs of a diesel motor ever...

I have several bad 6.0 stories...
1) left stranded on the side of the highway in an ambulance with a critical patient in the back
2) a friend of mine traded a 6.0 king ranch truck in with less than 20,000 miles on a new duramax and 6 months later the gm dealership tried to sue him for his trade in 6.0 being a lemon, he had to get a lawyer and fight it...

Do yourself a favor and walk away from a used out of warranty 6.0

PS: I am not a ford hater etc, these are real world accounts of a poorly designed and executed motor 

Jason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Aside from potential spark plug replacement problems, the V10 is pretty rock solid. I have first hand experience with daily driven and daily towing V10s with over 300K miles. It is powerful enough to pull nearly anything and unless you tow heavy and often, it is probably more economical than the diesel alternative....even in the long run. Diesels in a light truck are for construction contractors and hot shot haulers mostly and everyone else likes the novelty and lore behind them but never really need them. I admit, there is a cool factor. Im just not paying for it.


----------



## Homestead Garage (May 8, 2017)

I have an 07' powerstroke. I bought used and have put about 60k on the truck. I did have a small engine leak fixed under an extended warranty. It wasn't that big of a deal and without the warranty I probably would have let it go. It was a couple drips in the driveway. Other than that I have not had any engine issues. I would definitely be skeptical of the earlier models in the production run, especially 03s and 04s. It has been a good engine for me. I keep the oil changed every 5k and only use Ford filters. Also I do the fuel filters every 15k. I'd look it over very well or have a shop you trust look at it if you don't know what you are looking for. Price will always dictate the risk. V-10s are nice strong motors but expect 10mpg at best


----------



## blades (May 8, 2017)

99 v10 Exhaust manifold bolts snapping off other than than that no other issues. 4.77 rear end auto- 8mpg. Going to need a new pumpkin cover soon though- rust.

7.3 oil pan rust out from the inside. Gm had same issue in that time period


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 8, 2017)

We have 2 trucks with 6.0s.

An f550 service truck (heavy pig!) And an F450 with 6 speed delivery truck.

Neither are rocket ships, but they aren't turds either.

The 550 has close to 200k, for most of its life it was a slop truck (Prudhoe Bay). It's been issue free.

The 450 has maybe 50k, again issue free.

Both are bone stock.

Had a 6.4L, it lost a cylinder at around 100k. Was quoted 18k for a new engine and labor. Bore and sleeve is an option, but no one in the area wanted to do it.


----------



## Redbird (May 10, 2017)

blades said:


> 99 v10 Exhaust manifold bolts snapping off other than than that no other issues. 4.77 rear end auto- 8mpg. Going to need a new pumpkin cover soon though- rust.
> 
> 7.3 oil pan rust out from the inside. Gm had same issue in that time period



V10 is the triton engine and spark plugs also blow out sometimes


----------



## blades (May 10, 2017)

Plugs blowing out on the early units generally of the 2 valve design - I've personally not had that issue- but it is insane getting them out if left in more than 75k miles. ( 3 piece plugs - new style plugs less of a problem- trick is to warm up engine pull coils and fill plug hole with penetrating oil-let sit over night ,then start on removal )


----------



## Homestead Garage (May 10, 2017)

blades said:


> Plugs blowing out on the early units generally of the 2 valve design - I've personally not had that issue- but it is insane getting them out if left in more than 75k miles. ( 3 piece plugs - new style plugs less of a problem- trick is to warm up engine pull coils and fill plug hole with penetrating oil-let sit over night ,then start on removal )


From what I understand the 5.4 v8s have/had the same issue with spark plug removal. They make a special tool for removing broken plugs, that's a how common that issue is. Fromt I heard the v-10 is a 5.4 with 2 extra cylinders grafted on and share alot of parts


----------

